# Firmware: Canon updates firmware on various camcorders, adds C-Log 3



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 18, 2020)

> Canon has released new firmware for various camcorders in their lineup including the XA40, XA55/XA50 and the XF405/XF400.
> Canon XA40 v1.0.1.0
> 
> Adds support for the XF-AVC recording modes.
> ...


*

Continue reading...*


----------



## Jordan23 (Dec 18, 2020)

I hope the R5 is next in line for C-log3 and hopefully together with the rumored 8K CCRL.


----------



## landon (Dec 18, 2020)

Jordan23 said:


> I hope the R5 is next in line for C-log3 and hopefully together with the rumored 8K CCRL.


I think it will come, after the a9iii announcement


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 18, 2020)

Jordan23 said:


> I hope the R5 is next in line for C-log3 and hopefully together with the rumored 8K CCRL.



I was recently told that the C-Log3 update for the R5 will come in February. As always though, nailing down firmware releases is hard.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 18, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> I was recently told that the C-Log3 update for the R5 will come in February. As always though, nailing down firmware releases is hard.


Can it be a paid upgrade this one?


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Dec 20, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> I was recently told that the C-Log3 update for the R5 will come in February. As always though, nailing down firmware releases is hard.


Every year has a February


----------



## Refraction (Dec 20, 2020)

I downloaded and installed this firmware for the XA40...no sign of a Clog3 option as mentioned in the headline to this article.


----------



## skp (Dec 20, 2020)

That's pretty huge. I was thinking about an XF405 last year for event work, but decided against it because the lack of c-log was a deal breaker for high contrast outdoor events where I can't control any lighting. Thanks to 2020 being 2020, I haven't had a need at all for this style of camera. but if things change I might pick up a used xf405 in 2021.


----------



## aldolega (Dec 22, 2020)

Any other XF400/405 owners have any luck getting 100% zebras to work with CLog3? 70% works fine but is useless for monitoring for overexposure.


----------



## aldolega (Dec 31, 2020)

aldolega said:


> Any other XF400/405 owners have any luck getting 100% zebras to work with CLog3? 70% works fine but is useless for monitoring for overexposure.



Just as an FYI, in case anyone else has this problem, I discovered that you have to turn the View Assist feature on, when in CLog3, for the 100% zebras to work properly.


----------



## Film Runner (Jan 16, 2021)

I have an XA50 and I upgraded the firmware to access the Custom Picture profiles in XF-AVC recording and use the Canon Log 3 profile. I just recorded a 2 minute sample and I wanted to ask if anyone can recommend what basic LUT I should use to convert this to REC.709. I found the LUT pack from Canon's website for the C300 mk II and I think there's a few options in there, but I'd love some advice from someone with a bit more experience than me


----------



## Film Runner (Jan 16, 2021)

Refraction said:


> I downloaded and installed this firmware for the XA40...no sign of a Clog3 option as mentioned in the headline to this article.


On my XA50 I had to change a few settings to access it. I had to switch from MP4 recording to XF-AVC. Then inside the menu under "Camera Setup" on the last page was an option for "CP Function" which I had to turn "On". Then going back under the Function menu, where there was normally the "Custom Looks", there is now a "CP" section with 6 different color profiles, standard, Wide DR, C-Log 3, Monochrome, and two user assignable profiles. I hope that might help.


----------



## Refraction (Jan 18, 2021)

Film Runner said:


> On my XA50 I had to change a few settings to access it. I had to switch from MP4 recording to XF-AVC. Then inside the menu under "Camera Setup" on the last page was an option for "CP Function" which I had to turn "On". Then going back under the Function menu, where there was normally the "Custom Looks", there is now a "CP" section with 6 different color profiles, standard, Wide DR, C-Log 3, Monochrome, and two user assignable profiles. I hope that might help.


Thanks, I actually found and switched to XF-AVC a couple of weeks ago for the higher bit rate. I must seek out the wide DR next.


----------



## Refraction (Jan 20, 2021)

On the XA40 there is the normal CP and 5 others that are not presets but can be assigned by the user. There is no Wide DR, C Log 3 or Monochrome built in.


----------

